# Tapatalk help



## ShaunTT (Feb 24, 2010)

I've downloaded tapatalk on my iphone4 and I doesn't seem to work, as soon as I open it up it looks like it crashes. Any ideas what's going wrong or how I can contact them?


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

No mate, see if it needs updates.. Go back to the application downloader on your iPhone.

It crashes often!


----------



## ShaunTT (Feb 24, 2010)

No updates needed apparently, the main screen just doesn't load up when I open it. Might just delete it and try again.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

ShaunTT said:


> No updates needed apparently, the main screen just doesn't load up when I open it. Might just delete it and try again.


Back it up on the pc then reload.


----------



## BelfasTT (Nov 30, 2008)

I use it on my 3GS with the 4.0 upgrade - seems to with fine? Maybe a reinstall will sort it out for you.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Working fine for me


----------

